
How Many Site Hits? Depends Who's Counting - byrneseyeview
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/22/technology/22click.html?ei=5088&en=ae40f44cfcf1df51&ex=1350705600&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&pagewanted=all
======
byrneseyeview
"This data does not correlate directly to the number of visitors, but it does
give them ballpark figures that they say are far more accurate than the
extrapolations drawn by ratings companies based on panel samplings."

I think they mean it _does_ correlate, but not _perfectly_. Otherwise that
statement is self-contradictory.

